# Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen



## Hardyfan (18. Juni 2011)

2 Studenten der BW-Uni München schreiben ihre Diplomarbeit und sind auf die Mithilfe von Anglern angewiesen.

Ich hab den online-Fragenbogen soeben ausgefüllt und abgeschickt, dauert ca. 30 Minuten.

Ich denke, die Beiden können auch unsere Hilfe gebrauchen.

Hier der link:

http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/fischer/


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

-done-


----------



## kron4401 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Ich hab den Fragebogen auch grade gemacht. Da ich selber Student war weiß ich wie schwer s ist Leute zu finden die freiwillig an einer Studie teilnehmen, daher denke ich das man die 2 ruhig unterstützen sollte.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hab mich auch geoutet |rolleyes


----------



## Jens84 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

-Done-


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Habs auch ausgefüllt.


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Mission accomplished!


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Bin gerade dabei, finde aber manche Fragen, die Doppelaspekte nenne, wie im ersten Teil des Fragebogen, ungünstig gestellt.
Man stimmt zB mit einem Teil überein, während man den anderen Teil als "no-go" sieht..


----------



## Donnergugi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

- done -


----------



## mcl (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

fertisch


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Sind doch zum Teil interssante Fragen, vor denen man steht.
Reinschauen lohnt sich. 

Case


----------



## DerSchlangen (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

fertig...


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Erledigt...


----------



## dark (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Case schrieb:


> Sind doch zum Teil interssante Fragen, vor denen man steht.
> Reinschauen lohnt sich.
> 
> Case



Stimmt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Interessante Geschichte und gut ausgearbeitet.

Das Verhältnis zwischen Natur und Mensch sowie das daraus resultierende Verhalten des Einzelnen wird durch verschiedene Fragestellungen mit Fragen gleichen Inhaltes gut abgedeckt und verifizierbar gemacht.
Reschpekt...


----------



## Axel123 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

***Done***


----------



## lio18168 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Fertig


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Nuja, ich find die Fragen manchmal nicht so gelungen.

Immer wieder kommt der Begriff "unberührte Natur" vor und es wird nach Verhalten und Einstellung dazu gefragt.

Der Angler sieht sich allerdings grob vier sehr unterschiedlichen Kategorien gegenüber.
Industrielandschaften, Landschaften mit intensiver moderner Landwirtschaft, alte Kulturlandschaften und ( so gut wie gar nicht mehr) der unberührten, sprich ursprünglichen Natur. 

Einstellung und Verhalten werden/sollten hier sehr differenzieren. Die vorgegebenen Antworten sind dann nicht ausreichend bzw. kaum zu beantworten.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nuja, ich find die Fragen manchmal nicht so gelungen.
> 
> Immer wieder kommt der Begriff "unberührte Natur" vor und es wird nach Verhalten und Einstellung dazu gefragt.
> 
> ...


 
Da hast Du recht.
Selbst die Schweden gehen da von aus, dass sie keine Fließgewässer besitzen die völlig unberührt sind.


----------



## vollkoma (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

*Fertsch !!!  #h
*


----------



## Somkejumper (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

erledigt

Ganz schön Arbeit für einen Sonnatg morgen.|supergri


----------



## Bananaq (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

So auch Erledigt nun erst mal wieder Augen entspannen ^^


----------



## dreamdiver (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hab mich auch beteligt. Sind ja sinnvolle Fragen u fürn guten Zweck.


----------



## zanderaal (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

auch dabei!


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Mich würde die Auswertung  interessieren. Vielleicht kann man mal einen link zur Diplomarbeit einstellen wenn sie fertig ist.

Case


----------



## Acharaigas (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

erledigt, aber nicht ganz zufrieden mit den ersten fragen. da fehlt mir die "weder-noch"-antwort-möglichkeit, die später mit teils-teils abgedeckt wird.


----------



## Nimra (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Fragen waren ok. Bin mal gespannt ob wir irgendwann man was von der Ausarbeitung hören.
Ist bestimmt interessant.
Armin​


----------



## Dart (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

So etwas unterstütze ich doch gern, fettich.....#h


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Case schrieb:


> Mich würde die Auswertung interessieren


 
Da hat Case völlig Recht, ich denke, die Arbeit ist für uns alle interessant.

Ich würde mich bereiterklären, mit den Beiden in Kontakt zu treten und diese zu bewegen, die fertige Arbeit hier bekanntzugeben oder mir elektronisch zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ich stelle sie dann hier rein.

Ich komm nur leider nicht mehr auf die Seite, weil ich bereits teilgenommen habe und kann daher keinen Kontakt aufnehmen.

Zu Beginn der Umfrage werden ja die Namen, die Namen der Betreuer und ggf. Kontaktmöglichkeiten veröffentlicht.

Wäre mal jemand von denen, die noch nicht teilgenommen haben, so nett und leitet mir diese Info´s zu.


----------



## KawangA (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

moin mon ich habe auch mal die hose runter gelassen. da meine frau auch studiert und ich sehe wie schwer es ist leute für eine umfrage für eine wisenschaftliche umfrage zuannimieren habe ich auch daran teil genommen. 
hat auch gar nicht weh getan...


----------



## Jens84 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Da hat Case völlig Recht, ich denke, die Arbeit ist für uns alle interessant.
> 
> Ich würde mich bereiterklären, mit den Beiden in Kontakt zu treten und diese zu bewegen, die fertige Arbeit hier bekanntzugeben oder mir elektronisch zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ich stelle sie dann hier rein.
> 
> ...



http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?p=90879&sid=2c73492ee6fbc348aa96f4d5f0497e60

Grüße


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hallo Jens,

danke für die Info.
Morgen nehm ich mal Kontakt auf.


----------



## Jens84 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Kein Problem 

Danke für deine Mühen.
Ein Ergebnis interessiert mich nämlich auch.

Grüße


----------



## peter pahn (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

erledigt... #6

Auf das Ergebniss bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis zwischen Natur und Mensch sowie das daraus resultierende Verhalten des Einzelnen wird durch verschiedene Fragestellungen mit Fragen gleichen Inhaltes gut abgedeckt und verifizierbar gemacht.
> Reschpekt...




Ernsthaft?
Ich hätte mir z.T. ausführlichere Antwortmöglichkeiten gewünscht, um der Fragestellung gerecht werden zu können.

Dieses "stimme eher zu" oder "stimme eher nicht zu" habe ich oft dazu verwandt, wenn mich die Fragestellung resp. die darin erwähnte Thematik absolut nicht tangiert- oder meine Ansichten darüber in den Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht entsprochen wurde.#c


----------



## Katteker (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Moin. 

So, ausgefüllt.



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Dieses "stimme eher zu" oder "stimme eher nicht zu" habe ich oft dazu verwandt, wenn mich die Fragestellung resp. die darin erwähnte Thematik absolut nicht tangiert- oder meine Ansichten darüber in den Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht entsprochen wurde.#c



Ich hab das gleiche gedacht. Am Ende des Bogens war ja ein Feld für Kritik. Habs genutzt.


----------



## Mendez (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

waren nette Fragen


----------



## Würmchenbader (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

-done-


----------



## Rudolf (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Habs gerade auch brav ausgefüllt.


----------



## SharkAndFish (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Ausgefüllt (;
IUch hoffe die 2 Bestehen :m

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Habs auch grade gemacht, teilweise fehlen aber ein paar Antwortmöglichkeiten.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Gebirgsangler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Erledigt intressante Fragen


----------



## Bassey (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hab´s auch ausgefüllt...


----------



## bbm (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

ausgefüllt


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

fertsch


----------



## locotus (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

hoffe, geholfen zu haben


----------



## Peff04 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Well done


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

hab ihn auch grade ausgefüllt 

endlich mal ne sinnvolle Diplomarbeit :g 

bis dahin Petri Heil #6


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

...icke ooch feddisch !  

Viel Erfolg den Beiden !


----------



## Firehawk81 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Haben fertsch.

Sehr interessante Fragen dabei. Würd gern mal wissen was meine Antworten so über mich aussagen.


----------



## Downbeat (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Ganz interessante Umfrage. Mich würde interessieren ob man den Datensatz irgendwo einsehen kann.


----------



## wolf86 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

erledigt #6


----------



## Hardyfan (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Morgen nehm ich mal Kontakt auf.


 
Soeben habe ich mit Herrn Falk - einem der Autoren - telefoniert und die - so finde ich - sehr gute Resonanz hier im Forum geschildert.

Herr Falk hat sich ehrlich gefreut und bedankt sich sehr herzlich bei allen Teilnehmern für die Mühe und die Solidarität.

Daher war es für Herrn Falk auch völlig selbstverständlich, später die Arbeit - wie auch immer - zugänglich zu machen und zu publizieren.

Die Arbeit wird so gegen November 2011 fertig, korrigiert und bewertet sein.


----------



## Patrick S. (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Erledigt und ausgefüllt...


----------



## FISHHARD (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Well done...


----------



## HaiKeule (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hallo,
fertig.
Würd mich auch über eine Publikation hier freuen.

Petri Heil


----------



## wusel345 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Habs getan


----------



## Downbeat (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich mit Herrn Falk - einem der Autoren - telefoniert und die - so finde ich - sehr gute Resonanz hier im Forum geschildert.
> 
> Herr Falk hat sich ehrlich gefreut und bedankt sich sehr herzlich bei allen Teilnehmern für die Mühe und die Solidarität.
> 
> ...


Das find ich super. Danke für deine Info.


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

erledigt....teilweise ganz schön knifflig zu beantworten wenn man ehrlich zu sich sein will.


----------



## pike1984 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Find ich auch sehr gut, dass das zugänglich gemacht werden soll. Mal schaun, was da so rauskommt.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

ferdisch#6


----------



## Furchi1963 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Fettisch.........


----------



## potta0001986 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

et voilà


----------



## köderfisch90 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Erledigt:vik:


----------



## Printenjäger (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Tolle Sache, bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse!


----------



## Finla (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

/done


----------



## NickAdams (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Gemacht! Zumal es Kameraden von mir sind!

Nick


----------



## ibag 61 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

So, nun auch Fragen beantwortet, sehr interessant, freue mich auf Publikation und wünsche viel Erfolg für die Arbeit, Petri Heil#h


----------



## Beny (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

hab ihn auch gerade ausgefüllt. war schon mal interessant was man da selbst von sich erfährt!


----------



## ak.checker (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Erledigt


----------



## Neupanker (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hab auch mitgemacht, hoffentlich nicht zu spät...
Die Jungs haben sich ja richtig Mühe gemacht - und die Richtung gefällt mir auch...
#6


----------



## stuffelbruns (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Habe gerade eine halbe Stunde investiert.#h


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Habe begonnen, den Fragebogen auszufüllen, dann jedoch abgebrochen,
weil die Fragen unpräzise sind und mit den vorgegebenen Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht eindeutig beantwortet werden können.

Für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit eine Katastrophe. Der Fragebogen ist
nicht objektiv auswertbar bzw. werden bei Auswertung Ergebnisse und Schlussfolgerungen resultieren, die nicht der Realität entsprechen.

Schade


----------



## Hardyfan (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



D_e_m_o_d_i schrieb:


> Für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit eine Katastrophe.


 
Natürlich, zumal der Fragenkatalog unter Mitwirkung von zwei bekannten Professoren entwickelt wurde.
Aber die haben sicherlich auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Downbeat (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



D_e_m_o_d_i schrieb:


> Habe begonnen, den Fragebogen auszufüllen, dann jedoch abgebrochen,
> weil die Fragen unpräzise sind und mit den vorgegebenen Antwortmöglichkeiten nicht eindeutig beantwortet werden können.
> 
> Für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit eine Katastrophe. Der Fragebogen ist
> ...


Könntest du das bitte präzisieren.


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

mach ich gern, aber seid mir nicht böse, wenns nicht mehr heute
sein wird.
Werde mir gern einige der Fragen zur Demonstration heraussuchen.

@Hardyfan: Auch bekannte Namen garantieren nie Fehlerfreiheit, oder?!
Sind denn die Herren überhaupt Experten in diesem Bereich?

LG und gute Nacht


----------



## da Poser (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Ohne die Aufgabenstellung und Intention der Diplomarbeit im Detail zu kennen würde ich mir keine so absolute Wertung ("Katastrophe") erlauben.
Ich vermute das die ersten Fragen bewußt ohne eine "neutrale" Antwortmöglichkeit gestellt wurden um eine klare Tendenz ablesen zu können. Denen dürfte schon klar sein, dass sich manche Fragen nicht so einfach und immer ganz eindeutig beantworten lassen.
Multiple Choice ist nicht immer die beste Wahl, aber eine wissenschaftliche anerkannte Methode um standardisierte Befragungen durchzuführen.

Trotzdem kann man nicht sagen das sie sich das Leben leicht gemacht hätten. Den doch relativ umfangreichen Bogen auszuwerten halte ich für keine kleine Aufgabe.

Außerdem muss so ein Bogen ja auch nicht gleiche alle Fragen der Menschheitsgeschichte zu dem Themenblock klären. Vielleicht ist das ja auch nur eine erste Arbeit zum Bereich um eine generelle Bestandsaufnahme zu machen und spätere Diplomarbeiten gehen dann mehr ins Eingemachte.


----------



## Hardyfan (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hier ist wenigstens ein Überblick. Ersetze Jäger durch Angler, dann passt es.
Für die anglerische Seite fehlt mir der Zugriff, da ich bereits teilgenommen habe.
Ich denke aber, die beiden "Fragebögen" sind identisch.

http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/jaeger/osp...=212793&sid=212794&act=start&js=13&flash=1003


----------



## Neupanker (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Eyh, HAAALLOHO!

Das soll eine Diplomarbeit zweier ambitionierter Jungs werden.
Die Bewertung wollen wir doch den dazu Berufenen überlassen, woll?
Helft doch einfach durch die erbetenen Antworten.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch 'ne Chance, das Bild der Angler in der ahnungslosen Öffentlichkeit etwas zu korrigieren...

Meinen Respekt für alle, die sich schon durch die Fragen gequält haben!

|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Nu ferdich.
Das dumme ist halt, daß die Antworten und das tatsächliche Verhalten oft nicht übereinstimmen.


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Nun ja, zugegeben, ich neige manchmal zu überspitzt absolut formulierten Aussagen.

    Der Punkt ist aber nun mal, dass bei vielen der Fragen vom selben Standpunkt aus, unterschiedliche Antwortmöglichkeiten zu rechtfertigen sind.
  Andererseits wiederum ein breites Spektrum, auch grundsätzlich unterschiedlicher, Standpunkte zu der gleichen Antwort führen können und führen.


(Wenn ihr mögt, kann ich das gern anhand einer oder mehrerer der Fragen
konkret erläutern, aber ich denke, das müsste klar sein)

  Daraus ergibt sich das Problem, dass aus der Antwort, die auf eine solche
Frage gegeben wurde, keine Rückschlüsse mehr auf den Standpunkt des Befragten  möglich sind, was natürlich auf die Qualität der Arbeit nur dann von Bedeutung ist, wenn die Antworten auf diese Fragen themenrelevant in die Auswertung gelangen und der Standpunkt des Befragten mit ihrer
Hilfe genau umrissen werden soll.



Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte die Arbeit der Beiden keinesfalls

schlechtmachen, sondern lediglich auf ein, in meinen Augen, gravierendes
Problem aufmerksam machen. 

Und wie ich beim Durchsehen der Beiträge
sehen konnte, bin ich auch nicht der Einzige, dem das aufgefallen ist.


LG


----------



## Another_Sky (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

feddisch 

Schönes WE!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Erlederitzt :m


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

ein löffelchen senf von mir zu der öfter in zweifel gezogenen aussagekraft der fragen bzw. der antworten darauf.

wie ihr ja alle wisst, ähem..., bzw. sich rumgesprochen hat bis in den fernsten winkel der republik..., hatte ich neben einer kindheit auch mal ein studium der kommunikationswissenschaften am hals. 
und mit dieser vorverbildung sind mir die fragen auch aufgestoßen - die verquickung bzw. nivellierung in den fragen, die 'unmöglichkeit' differenziert zu antworten, hab ich die antwort dann irgendwann "an den fingern abgezählt", so hab ich mich  jedenfalls gefühlt. ist einfach mist, auf fragen nicht mit "ja/nein" antworten zu können, da kann man auch die simplen kontrollfragen gar nicht so richtig erkennen. 
ich bin also im frust und im ärger bei euch - 
allein, mich plagt der böse zweifel, dass heutzutage die kunst der befragung, die interviewtechnik also, ausgereifter, -gebuffter, vielschichtiger und nicht mehr so leicht durchschaubar, also zu täuschen ist wie seinerzeit, als ich, nach der kindheit, ah, ihr wisst schon.

gebe zu bedenken diese alte rechenaufgabe: an haltestelle A steigen 7 leute aus und 3 leute ein, an haltestelle B... usw. usw.
dann die fiese frage: wieviel haltestellen waren es? 
versagensquote elend hoch.
kommt eben darauf an, worauf der focus gelegt wird.
vielleicht wollten die nur wissen, wie alt wir sind... 

nebenbei: die werden sich ihr diplom doch nicht mit schlechten fragen verderben wollen.

ich denk, da ist ein trick dabei, den wir noch nicht gecheckt haben.
warten wir auf die dipl-arbeit (und deren noten).


----------



## thymallos (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Habe es soeben geschafft. Ich hoffe nur, daß die beiden Studiosis ihren nicht immer durchschaubaren Fragebogen auch richtig deuten. Aber jeder fängt ja mal an.


----------



## Maeve (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



thymallos schrieb:


> (...)hoffe nur, daß die beiden Studi*osis* (...)




Studi*OSIS*?
Was soll denn dieser dumme, unüberlegte und vorurteilbehaftete Kommentar?

Seit über 20 Jahren ist Deutschland wieder eine Einheit und man muss sich immer noch so etwas anhören.
Als ob alle, aus den neuen Bundesländern, wirklich verblödet wären...

Und falsch verstanden kann ich diesen Kommentar auch nicht haben, denn die Uni liegt in München und somit kann man Studi*OSIS* als Beleidigung auffassen!

Weshalb ich diesen Kommentar so ernst nehme? 
Weil so etwas Vorurteile schürt und vollkommen inakzeptabel ist!!!  


 Als nächstes kommt dann noch: Frauen an den Herd! Alle Türken sind Terroristen! Usw.!


 Dass du im Denken zurück geblieben zu sein scheinst, das sieht man an deiner Schreibweise!
 „Daß“ schreibt man seit mehreren Jahren mit doppel „ss“! Neue Rechtschreibung beachten!


 Ich bin sicher nicht perfekt, aber dafür habe ich kein Verständnis! Das ist Hetze!


----------



## Firehawk81 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Maeve schrieb:


> Studi*OSIS*?




Merkste was???? Du bist der einzigste der sich darüber aufregt und auch der einzigste der Osis groß schreibt und auch der einzigste der das aus dem zusammenhang reist.

P.S. Das Wort was du meinst schreibt sich im übrigen Ossis! (Und ich darf das sagen weil ich Sachse bin.) |rolleyes

P.S.S. Lies das Word einfach mal so, wie es da steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

OT an:


> Frauen an den Herd!


Als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister hab ich dazu ne klare Meinung:
Besser nicht...........

OT aus...


----------



## Maeve (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Merkste was???? Du bist der einzigste der sich darüber aufregt und auch der einzigste der Osis groß schreibt und auch der einzigste der das aus dem zusammenhang reist.
> 
> P.S. Das Wort was du meinst schreibt sich im übrigen Ossis! (Und ich darf das sagen weil ich Sachse bin.) |rolleyes
> 
> P.S.S. Lies das Word einfach mal so, wie es da steht.



Ist klar!
Nur weil andere nichts schreiben, heisst das nicht, dass es niemanden stört!

Ich habe "Studiosis!" zitiert, mir ist klar, dass man es Ossi schreibt!

*Wenn es nichts mit Ossis zu tun hat, was soll es denn dann bedeuten?*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Maeve schrieb:


> Und falsch verstanden kann ich diesen Kommentar auch nicht haben, denn die Uni liegt in München und somit kann man Studi*OSIS* als Beleidigung auffassen!





> Dass du im Denken zurück geblieben zu sein scheinst, das sieht man an deiner Schreibweise!
> „Daß“ schreibt man seit mehreren Jahren mit doppel „ss“! Neue Rechtschreibung beachten!


Studiosis ist eine Beleidigung, aber jemanden wegen einem Rechtschreibfehler als (sinnbildlich) geistig zurückgeblieben zu bezeichnen, nicht? Wisch Dir das Pippi aus den Augen und hör auf zu jammern weil jemand Studiosis - was auch immer das sein mag - geschrieben hat.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Maeve schrieb:


> *Wenn es nichts mit Ossis zu tun hat, was soll es denn dann bedeuten?*


Mittermeier: *bang* *bang* *bang* Hey.. war des der Kerl? Crocker.. schaff dieses miese Stück Scheixxe hier weg.

Prügelst Du verbal immer vorsorglich auf andere ein wenn Du nicht weißt wie es bzw. was derjenige  überhaupt gemeint hat? Bin gespannt wann der erste das AB verklagt weil jemand abwertend über Bayern schreibt. Oder Ostfriesland. Oder die geizigen Schwaben.


----------



## Maeve (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Studiosis ist eine Beleidigung, aber jemanden wegen einem Rechtschreibfehler als (sinnbildlich) geistig zurückgeblieben zu bezeichnen, nicht?



Bravo!
Hier wird also mit zweierlei Maß gemessen!
Weiß man ja, was man davon halten kann!

Muss leider kurz weg, wir können dann später weiter "reden"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Dass das wohl eher der Plural von Studiosus sein sollte, ist euch auch in den Sinn gekommen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Maeve schrieb:


> Studi*OSIS*?
> Was soll denn dieser dumme, unüberlegte und vorurteilbehaftete Kommentar?
> 
> die Uni liegt in München und somit kann man Studi*OSIS* als Beleidigung auffassen!
> ...




Die einzige Beleidigung ist doch, dass du der Meinung bist, Studiosi wäre für einen "Nichtossi" eine Beleidigung....

Ist eigentlich Mafiosi dann auch eine Beleidigung für Sizilianer?

Und was sollen Frauen eigentlich am Herd, Männer kochen in aller Regel viel besser...Frauen können hinterher putzen...

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das wohl eher der Plural von Studiosus sein sollte, ist euch auch in den Sinn gekommen?




Das dürfte den meisten hier wohl klar sein...


----------



## Franky (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Maeve schrieb:


> Ist klar!
> Nur weil andere nichts schreiben, heisst das nicht, dass es niemanden stört!
> 
> Ich habe "Studiosis!" zitiert, mir ist klar, dass man es Ossi schreibt!
> ...



Sechs - Setzen - Danke!
Kommt hier rein und schreibt die einzigen drei Beiträge in diesem Thema und dann noch am selbigen komplett vorbei! Sowas sind mir die liebsten...
Mistverständnisse sind dazu da, um ausgeräumt zu werden und sollen nicht künstlich aufgeschäumt werden. Mann Mann Mann #q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das wohl eher der Plural von Studiosus sein sollte, ist euch auch in den Sinn gekommen?


Als bayrischer Nichtlateiner kann ich dazu nur sagen: Kenn i ned und mog i ned.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Maeve schrieb:


> Ist klar!
> Nur weil andere nichts schreiben, heisst das nicht, dass es niemanden stört!
> 
> Ich habe "Studiosis!" zitiert, mir ist klar, dass man es Ossi schreibt!
> ...



Ah ja, wenn Allgemeinbildung und Latinum nicht vorhanden, kommt man also auf das schmale Brett, dass das, was da geschrieben steht, das bedeuten muss, was man kennt(was nicht viel zu sein scheint).
Darauf aufbauend pöpelt man dann andere Boardies an, obwohl ursächlich der eigene enge Horizont ist.
Respekt, du schreibst hier besser erstmal nix mehr, bevor du dich noch mehr blamierst.


----------



## entspannt (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

so habe auch mitgemacht.


----------



## Damyl (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Machts doch nicht so kompliziert :
http://translate.google.de/?hl=de&tab=wT#la|de|studiosis



Der Vortrag über "Ossis" ging ja wohl voll in die Hose


----------



## spin-paule (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Cäsar|kopfkrat, Honecker|kopfkrat, wie auch immer... eine sehr interessante Zusammenstellung der Fragen und ich wünsche den Herren viel Erfolg bei der Einflechtung dieser Umfrage in Ihre Diplomarbeit. 

Als Mensch, der das Angeln als (ge)wichtigen Bestandteil seines Lebens empfindet, interessiert mich der Kontext, zu dem die Fragen gestellt wurden. Daher wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn zumindest auszugsweise, die Essenzen der Diplomarbeit hier im Anglerboard veröffentlicht werden. Gerne auch per PN an Interessierte.

Einen schönen Gruß
Paul


----------



## Firehawk81 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Maeve schrieb:


> Ist klar!
> Nur weil andere nichts schreiben, heisst das nicht, dass es niemanden stört!
> 
> Ich habe "Studiosis!" zitiert, mir ist klar, dass man es Ossi schreibt!
> ...




So, da ja bekanntlich niemand Perfekt ist und wir alle niemals auslernen. Habe ich mir mal die Arbeit *für dich* gemacht und eine Seite gesucht die dir hoffentlich dieses "ach so böse Wort" erklärlich macht.

http://www.latein-deutsch-woerterbuch.de/adjektiv/studiosus.html

Und nicht wundern das da "studios*u*s" steht. Weil mit * "i" *ist es leichter als Mehrzahl zu erkennen. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte damit deinen Horizont erweitern. Und wie du dich jetzt thymallos gegenüber verhälst, überlasse ich ganz deiner Weisheit.

P.S. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Damyl schrieb:


> Machts doch nicht so kompliziert :...
> Der Vortrag über "Ossis" ging ja wohl voll in die Hose



Minimal...gaaanz minimal.


----------



## Maeve (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hallo @All!

So, Tränchen weg gewischt! 
Nee, im Ernst, auch wenn ich falsch lag:

Ihr müsst mal überlegen, dass in einem Forum Mimik und Gestik nicht zu erkennen sind und somit finde ich manche Reaktionen unter aller Kanone, denn ich habe es wirklich nicht böse gemeint!

Ich dachte wirklich, hier nimmt wieder jemand "den Ossi" aufs Korn.
Diskriminierung in all seiner Form habe ich einfach so was von satt und mich sträubt es einfach, darüber hin weg zu sehen und mir meinen Mund verbieten zu lassen!
Wo ich her komme, durfte ich mit Rassismus Bekanntschaft schließen, mich mit Homophobie auseinander setzen und mir auch Vorurteile gegen den "Osten" von Deutschland anhören.
Es reicht einfach!

Ich wurde unterrichtet in Russisch, Englisch und Französisch, dann soll es mir auch erlaubt sein, im Latein nicht zu Hause zu sein!
Ich hatte gegoogelt (nach dem Plural), aber nun mal nichts gefunden! 
Deswegen finde ich meine Interpretation gar nicht so abwegig, aber nu ist klar, was gemeint war. 

Lest das alles noch mal durch, von meinem ersten Beitrag bis zum jetzigen, man stürzte sich wie eine Krähe auf mich.
Was soll das denn?
Anstatt mich einfach mal auf zu klären und die Situation zu entschärfen.

Ich komme mir vor, wie bei einem Autounfall, da gibt es die Menschen, welche helfen und die Leute, jene nur glotzen und ihre Sensationslust befriedigen wollen.
Muss ja wahnsinnig spannend sein, wenn ein User sich für andere einsetzt und zufälliger Weise mal falsch liegt!  


 So viele Gedanken habe ich noch zu diesem Thema und zu dem, was hier ab ging, aber wie im realen Leben als auch hier, wird es immer Menschen geben, die einem die Worte im Mund um  drehen oder die angestaute Wut und den Hass auf einen abwälzen.
 Ich wollte verhindern, dass man jemanden diskriminiert, dies habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht und habe sogar noch etwas dazu gelernt, vielen Dank.
 Dieses Thema ist für mich nun beendet, entweder man hat mich verstanden oder nicht.


 Entschuldigung, an den-/diejenigen, dem/denen ich zu nahe getreten bin oder sogar beleidigt habe.


 Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich euch allen! Gute Nacht!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Maeve schrieb:


> Lest das alles noch mal durch, von meinem ersten Beitrag bis zum jetzigen, man stürzte sich wie eine Krähe auf mich.
> Was soll das denn?
> Anstatt mich einfach mal auf zu klären und die Situation zu entschärfen.


Moment mal! Du schlägst hier im Board auf, schlägst verbal um Dich ohne Dich erstmal zu informieren was überhaupt Sache ist, sagst zu jemanden das er "im Denken zurückgeblieben" ist und dann dann beschwerst Du Dich weil man Dir sagt das Du Scheixxe laberst? Egal was Du Dir einwirfst, nimm weniger.


----------



## Gemini (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Christian36 hat das auf seine charmante, freundliche Art schon 
auf den Punkt gebracht...

Egal, die Studi_*osi*_-Nummer war vorhin schon sehr kurzweilig 
als ich auf mein Luftschiff gewartet hab, danke dafür!


----------



## Maeve (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Moment mal! Du schlägst hier im Board auf, schlägst verbal um Dich ohne Dich erstmal zu informieren was überhaupt Sache ist, sagst zu jemanden das er "im Denken zurückgeblieben" ist und dann dann beschwerst Du Dich weil man Dir sagt das Du Scheixxe laberst? Egal was Du Dir einwirfst, nimm weniger.




Seit April bin ich da und nicht erst seit gestern und wie geschrieben, ich hab danach gegoogelt!
Setz mal deine Brille auf!
Es reicht langsam!
Du liest auch nur, was du lesen willst!


----------



## Katteker (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Don´t feed the troll...


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Moment mal! Du schlägst hier im Board auf, schlägst verbal um Dich ohne Dich erstmal zu informieren was überhaupt Sache ist, sagst zu jemanden das er "im Denken zurückgeblieben" ist und dann dann beschwerst Du Dich weil man Dir sagt das Du Scheixxe laberst? Egal was Du Dir einwirfst, nimm weniger.




das momentchen hättest du dir auch gönnen können.
er hat doch seinen irrtum eingesehen und sich entschuldigt.
und wenn er das "osi" auch falsch interpretiert hat - wäre es so gemeint gewesen (ossi), dann wäre seine empörung durchaus angebracht gewesen.

leider kriegt uns christian das nicht mit, wohl weil er lieber vom leder zieht als einen 
beitrag richtig zu lesen.

ihr solltet das jetzt ruhen lassen, ist schließlich alles Off Topic.


----------



## Hardyfan (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Was bist Du denn für einer?
Verkappter Komiker oder was?

Erst einen Begriff lesen, den Du nicht kennst.
Dann erfolglos danach googeln.
Im übrigen "im Latein nicht zu Hause sein".
Das als ausreichend erachten, um
dann beleidigend draufkloppen.
Dann reichlich Zunder kriegen.
Dann weinerlich und mit Psycho-Geseier Verständnis und Aufklärung einfordern, sich immerhin entschuldigen und an sich sind doch die anderen schuld.

Dann - siehe oben - wieder draufkloppen.


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

großartig! Ihr habt mir echt meinen Morgen versüst, was hier teilweise für geile Diskussionen aus dem nichts enstehen ist wirklich der Knaller.

Außerdem kann ich gut mit dem Begriff Ossi leben (ich erwische mich ja auch dabei wir ich manchmal Wessi sage) solange mich keiner Zoni nennt is allet Knorke


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Und jetzt gut hier mit Offtopic!


----------



## spin-paule (13. August 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hallo werte Diplomanten,

ich hoffe, dass die Resonanz auf die Umfrage für verwertbare Ergebnisse ausreichend war.
Da ich die Fragestellungen interessant fand, würde mich wirklich freuen, etwas über die eine oder andere Essenz zu erfahren.

Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## Raven0263 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Hat schon jemand ein Ergebnis?


----------



## Case (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Ich zieh das mal wieder hoch. Schließlich habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht. Würde mich schon interessieren was dabei rausgekommen ist.

Case


----------



## Hardyfan (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Morgen nehme ich Kontakt mit einem der Autoren - Herrn Falk - auf, der mir im Juni 2011 versprochen hatte, die Arbeit nach Abschluss und Bewertung  zugänglich zu machen.
Dies sollte im November 2011 der Fall sein, sowas kann sich aber natürlich auch mal etwas verzögern.

Morgen sind wir schlauer.


----------



## Hardyfan (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Soeben habe ich mit Herrn Falk telefoniert. Die Arbeit - Umfang 350 Seiten nebst 150 Seiten Anhang - wurde pünktlich abgegeben, aber die Bewertung verzögert sich.
Die Arbeit soll - da habe ich jedes Verständnis - aber auch nicht "unbewertet" veröffentlicht werden.

Herr Falk geht davon aus, dass gegen Ende Januar 2012 eine Veröffentlichung erfolgen kann und sichert diese auch fest zu.


----------



## Case (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

500 Seiten....Das ist ne Menge Zeug. 

Danke @Hardyfan für Deine Bemühungen. #6

Case


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Noch mal hochzieh....

Gibts da was Neues?

Würde mich schon interessieren

Case


----------



## spin-paule (7. März 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Nach der vielversprechenden Umfrage habe ich auch Interesse an (Teil-)ergebnisse. 
Besten Dank vorweg!

Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## daci7 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ne Diplomarbeit mit 350 Seiten ...
> 
> ... würde ich noch nicht mal angucken, so als Prof.
> 
> Bleiwüste... :g



Hab ich mir auch direkt gedacht - aber normalerweise ist der Prof. ja im Entstehungsprozess dabei und kann lenken


----------



## Siever (9. März 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Mein Prof. hätte mir das Dingen um die Ohren gehauen. Ich habe auch über`s Angeln geschrieben, allerdings nur 84Seiten und das war Seitenmäßig die Höchstgrenze... . Was 500 Seiten an Ergebnissen bringen?! Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## DrThomas (9. März 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

da gibt es doch auch in jedem Fachbereich feste Vorgaben, welchen Umfang eine Diplomarbeit haben darf/kann/soll...  Daran sollte man sich tunlichst und streng halten. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif  Grüße TOm


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

500 Seiten Diplomarbeit? 150 Seiten Anhang?
Nehmen wir an, er hat bei seinem Anhang1,5 Seiten für Quellenangaben aufgewendet, der Rest der 2.Seite blieb weiß, wofür brauchte er dann weitere 148 Seiten.
Klar für ein paar Konversationen und Interviews mit Anglern, sowie der Dokumentation dessen, gehen auch schon ein paar Seiten Papier drauf(vielleicht 48 Seiten), aber dann fehlen noch 100.

Vom Umfang der eigentlichen Arbeit ganz zu schweigen, die ist mir(ohne die Vorgaben zu kennen) etwa 200 Seiten zu lang.
Klingt nach verdammt viel: "Lall im All, Redeschwall, viel bla bla und wenig Essenz."
Ich bin gespannt, sofern wir es noch erleben. Wenn er soviel Schwätzer wie Schreiber ist, sehe ich da schwarz.


----------



## Jose (9. März 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...
> Klingt nach verdammt viel: "Lall im All, Redeschwall, viel bla bla und wenig Essenz."..




so seh ich das auch - aber eher bezogen auf die letzten posts hier.

ziemlich praecox


----------



## Angel-Ralle (9. März 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*

Die letzte Anfrage für ´ne Habilitation die ich mitgemacht hab ist die von ´nem jetzigen´m Prof am igb in B-Friedrichshagen, Herrn Arl....., hat die wirklich was für uns Angler gebracht?

Ich meine NEIN!

Deswegen Fehlanzeige zu solchen "Bettelbriefen"!

... aber macht EUCH mal immer nackig!


Es hilft bestimmt ---> den Angler immer weiter einzuschränken!#d


----------



## Bobster (9. März 2012)

*AW: Diplomarbeit über´s Angeln und Jagen*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> Deswegen Fehlanzeige zu solchen "Bettelbriefen"!
> ... aber macht EUCH mal immer nackig!


 
Das "halbe" Board hatte sich ja geoutet :q

....und das Netz vergisst nie #6


----------

